# my in laws think I hate them



## Jabberg27 (Jul 14, 2011)

I dont hate them! I just wish they would let us have time together. I work out of town for 30 days at a time and the very first day that i get home they are either calling or stopping by or my wife is calling them. It makes me feel that she is not married to me and is already taken by her family. I talk to her about it and she just says that I hate them. They live 5 miles away. which is fine by me because I want someone there for her when I am gone to work. now she thinks my family is weird because they dont bug us. Im sure she is so used to me not being there that she has to go them her family even when I am there. I just dont know how to get her to see things from my shoes.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Do some research on families being too close after marriage. I'm sure you can find tons of stuff on it, about how it can pull the marriage apart. Read it with her.


----------



## Jabberg27 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks I will give it a shot


----------

